
Autostereogram - tintinnabula
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autostereogram
======
mysterywhiteboy
And of course - theres a javascript library for that:
[https://peeinears.github.io/MagicEye.js/](https://peeinears.github.io/MagicEye.js/)

------
blindobserver
I don't know about you guys, but I can't see the shark. Does it work on an LCD
or just on paper? Or maybe I need a bigger screen...

~~~
lukifer
It does works on LCDs. Funny enough, it didn't look like a shark at first to
me; turns out my eyes overshot, and aligned two layers in, creating a quite
different shape.

Here's the trick I recommend to train the eye muscles: practice the "magic
floating finger" eye trick: [https://michaelbach.de/ot/sze-
Frankfurter/](https://michaelbach.de/ot/sze-Frankfurter/). As you alternate
between looking at your finger trips, and looking at the distance, you can
start to feel how focus controls the floating finger appearing and
disappearing. This is the same thing with stereograms; you want to make two
matching components overlap, at which point the eyes should snap it into
place.

